# Sling TV on Fire TV and Fire TV Stick



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Do we have access to an archive library for each of the channels available with a Sling TV subscription? Or is it only for what's currently playing on each channel.

Also, are we able to record shows for later viewing? I'm sure those recordings would have to be stored "in the cloud" on Sling TV's servers, meaning we would have to have an internet connection and a current subscription to view them.


----------



## VondaZ (Apr 21, 2009)

Some networks are live viewing only (eg, ESPN and TNT). But some networks do have a limited archive (last 1-3 episodes within a brief period of time after airing) (eg, A&E and Lifetime). There is no DVR option.


----------

